# Braid capacity on a 7000 Ambassadeur?



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about puting some power pro 50# on my 7000 mag reel. I don't have a line counter so i was wondering how much 50lb P.Pro I can get on this reel! Any body done this and know?
Thanks, Dave
P.S. I'm fishing this reel on a 10 ft ocean Master! I want to cast out "sputnick" sinkers and use my slide float live bait cobia rigs to fish for cobia just over the "bar" like we used to back in the day. I just would like a little extra capacity in case something a bit bigger [King] comes my way.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Been told it's a little under 400 yards worth. But I haven't tried it myself, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

jakuka said:


> Been told it's a little under 400 yards worth. But I haven't tried it myself, so take it with a grain of salt.


I think you’re very close. 50# PP in size is equivalent to 12# mono. My 7000s say they will hold 325 of 14#. So, my guess would be between 350 & 400


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

deleted


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

a 300 yd filler spool fills a 7000 nicley and i put about 30yds of 20lb mono backing on first


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> a 300 yd filler spool fills a 7000 nicley and i put about 30yds of 20lb mono backing on first


Must be accurate then. A taped spool with straight braid probably would go 350-400.


----------

